# Pokemon Multiverse



## RPG Maker (Feb 8, 2015)

Not sure if it was posted here or not but during the Delta Episode portion of ORAS. A character named Zinnia says a few things hinting at a multiverse.

*Pretty much summaries it pretty well: *Link removed

Thoughts?

*Don't want to read? A video that explains it all:
*
[YOUTUBE]Mkm-U7Myh0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 9, 2015)

There was already a pokemon multiverse, each of the creation Trio and Arceus has their own universes.


----------



## Asriel (Feb 10, 2015)

My question is.... If Red appears in G/S/C then surely Yellow must be part of all of their timelines due to his primary Pokemon being Pikachu, right?


----------

